# -$10 pvc longbow



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

check this out


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My son built a nice one at zero cost(used scraps from work). It ended up too strong at about 100# pull! So he is in the process of making another lighter one.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have an adapted sling shot that will do just as well as that bow. At that same distance, I have put a cheap walmart arrow at least a foot into an alfalfa bale. Most of the time it is more. Graphite with 100 grain target tip. The problem with PVC is that it degrades in the light.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Interestin, will have ta play round with a couple a these towards spring.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

the bows that he heats up and flattens look alot nicer. He made an 80lbs bow out of 1-1/4" PVC.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice find!

I watched another video of someone building one kind of like that, but, that one seems to be an awesome design!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I have an adapted sling shot that will do just as well as that bow. At that same distance, I have put a cheap walmart arrow at least a foot into an alfalfa bale. Most of the time it is more. Graphite with 100 grain target tip. *The problem with PVC is that it degrades in the light*.


UV-protective coatings or possibly duct tape (short-term) will remedy that problem.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Very nice find!
> 
> I watched another video of someone building one kind of like that, but, that one seems to be an awesome design!


thanks. im all for inexpensive fun!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have long wanted to play around with a truck leaf spring and a heavy come along to draw it and maybe axle rod bolts. little more than 10 dollars for the come along but everything else should be nearly free  love to see how far into a 12" round of fire wood I could sink a pointy 4' section of axle rod or even heavy gauge pipe.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I have long wanted to play around with a truck leaf spring and a heavy come along to draw it and maybe axle rod bolts. little more than 10 dollars for the come along but everything else should be nearly free  love to see how far into a 12" round of fire wood I could sink a pointy 4' section of axle rod or even heavy gauge pipe.


my God. thats awesome


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Me likey!!!


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Started working on one of these tonight, had some 1 inch sched. 40 and hardwood dowel leftover from other stuff. Just need to cut the ends and make a string, but will have to go out to get something for that. I went a step further and flattened the ends using a heat gun and clamp. Not expecting perfect results on the first try, but so far so good.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I went to the hardware today and was unable to find suitable strength nylon string material. Other than that my bow is complete and soon to be functional. I will probably put something other than orange duct tape on the outside if it shoots well though.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> I went to the hardware today and was unable to find suitable strength nylon string material. Other than that my bow is complete and soon to be functional. I will probably put something other than orange duct tape on the outside if it shoots well though.


did you use the same length as him? 4'6" pipe 12" dowel? im wondering if using 1" pipe instead of 3/4" will make it shoot faster?

para cord works.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am going to track down some paracord at least for the initial string. I went about 4.5 inch longer on the tube and 8in instead of 12 on the dowel to allow more flex in the limbs since it was 1 inch. Still feels fairly strong when not strung up, very interested to get it shootin'


----------



## drew7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Why don't you get a spool of bow string,from your local archery supply place,or online at Lancaster Archery,then watch some videos on you tube that shows you how to make a proper string setup ,Boyer bows on you tube,also has great videos on how to make a great flat-bow for real cheap!and I guarantee that it will work a lot better,and stay working well,with a proper draw weight, remember you reap what you sow,and Do you really want to take chances on a PVC bow when it could mean the difference between eating and starving?.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a fun experiment to see what is possible with very little investment. I got a nice shooting Bear Alaskan Recurve and a Browning compound that will get the job done. I don't have a PVC bow yet..........but it looks like I will soon enough.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> This is a fun experiment to see what is possible with very little investment. I got a nice shooting Bear Alaskan Recurve and a Browning compound that will get the job done. I don't have a PVC bow yet..........but it looks like I will soon enough.


well said friend.


----------



## Harvest (Jan 25, 2013)

Well after seeing this, I just had to make one to see if it could stand up with my Hoyt or Matthews. Used schedule 40 and found some if the fiber rod at Home Depot. The beast actually has a pretty good draw weight, about 70 lbs. I shot a target at 40 yards with mild tuning in my sight( couldn't figure out where to aim from lol.) I figure this could be used in a pinch, or possibly small game, have to try soon!!!


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Harvest said:


> Well after seeing this, I just had to make one to see if it could stand up with my Hoyt or Matthews. Used schedule 40 and found some if the fiber rod at Home Depot. The beast actually has a pretty good draw weight, about 70 lbs. I shot a target at 40 yards with mild tuning in my sight( couldn't figure out where to aim from lol.) I figure this could be used in a pinch, or possibly small game, have to try soon!!!


What did you use for string material? 70# is impressive, MA legal to hunt deer is 40#. I am of course not suggesting you do it with this, just a little perspective on the possibilities a cheap survival tool offers.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Harvest said:


> Well after seeing this, I just had to make one to see if it could stand up with my Hoyt or Matthews. Used schedule 40 and found some if the fiber rod at Home Depot. The beast actually has a pretty good draw weight, about 70 lbs. I shot a target at 40 yards with mild tuning in my sight( couldn't figure out where to aim from lol.) I figure this could be used in a pinch, or possibly small game, have to try soon!!!


that is awesome. im waiting until my next off day to make mine.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I strung mine up with 550 cord to see what performance was like. It definitely has some power, I would say better than 60 lbs. However after only 20 minutes or so and being shot twice the bow has noticeable memory in the tube which I suspect will get worse and weaken it quickly. This is good to know how to make as a cheap emergency survival tool and would work well for small game at close range, but is never going to be an everyday shooter for me. I may make more and try some changes in the design eventually, but for now I am moving on to more lasting ventures.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> I strung mine up with 550 cord to see what performance was like. It definitely has some power, I would say better than 60 lbs. However after only 20 minutes or so and being shot twice the bow has noticeable memory in the tube which I suspect will get worse and weaken it quickly. This is good to know how to make as a cheap emergency survival tool and would work well for small game at close range, but is never going to be an everyday shooter for me. I may make more and try some changes in the design eventually, but for now I am moving on to more lasting ventures.


I think it should be done to the exact specs of the video.
54'' x 3/4'' pipe
12" x 3/4" dowel


----------



## Harvest (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with the shape forming after a few uses. It's certainly not a everyday or reliable bow at all, but as a quick fix or survival backup I love it. I strung it up with paracord I had lying around.


----------



## Farmboy686 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was wondering if the durability of the bow would be lost if a spoil of fishing line could be attached for bowfishing


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Best to leave it unstrung and stored on a straight surface until needed. Go hunt, then come home and unstring it again.

This is definitely a last ditch effort. I think you could do a lot more with fiberglass tent poles lashed together. 

Also, used bows are very inexpensive, so it wouldn't hurt to pick up a couple spares.


----------

